# p226 vs p229 for duty carry



## slantroutes (Oct 22, 2011)

The department I'm joining requires all officers to purchase their duty weapons, and after taking a look at the approved list I think I'm going with SIG in double action only. Does anyone have any advice about choosing between the p226 and p229?
I've shot both guns before, and both are comfortable in my hand. Besides length, then, are there any real differences? Remember, I'm looking for on-duty carry as a uniformed officer. Right now I'm leaning towards the p226 but for purely cosmetic reasons (the p229 just looks a little stumpy), so I'd love to hear some more tangible pros and cons of both models.

PS sorry if this has been discussed before... I searched and didn't see anything, but correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I'd opt for the 226 for on duty. The 229 makes a nice off duty piece tho. I agree that the 229 looks a little stumpy, but it feels good in the hand(like all Sigs), and has a nice balance to it. Are we talking 9mm or .40 ? Be sure to check out the E2 models, they are really nice. I put an E2 kit on a German 226 and love the the feel.


----------



## slantroutes (Oct 22, 2011)

We're talking .40. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## mossy2775 (Jul 31, 2011)

i carry a 226 dao everyday. i also have carried the 229. i chose the 226 because i found it was faster for me to pick up the sights from shot to shot, and was a bit smoother. Also, being that you will be in uniform your not worried about people seeing the weapon, so having the longer slide is not an issue.


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

I own both and if I were to have to carry every day it would be the P229...
A little smaller, less weight.
But, both are great guns..

Lateck,


----------



## kilo11 (Nov 7, 2011)

P226.If both guns work for you, go with the 226. You get to bring more bullets to the job sight. My issue gun is a Glock 19. I would much rather carry the 17.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

kilo11 said:


> P226.If both guns work for you, go with the 226. You get to bring more bullets to the job sight. My issue gun is a Glock 19. I would much rather carry the 17.


Exactly, never short yourself on ammo when concealment is not required.


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

The 226 is more shootable than the 229 (I've shot both in steel shoots just because I could) but the 226 magazines fit the 229 and you could carry them if you wish to spray and pray during a gunfight with the 229.


----------



## kilo11 (Nov 7, 2011)

Happy Belated Birthday VAMarine. Semper Fi.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

226!!!!!!!!!

Man i envy you getting a sig, they all are fine pieces


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

kilo11 said:


> Happy Belated Birthday VAMarine. Semper Fi.


Yut!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

rgrundy said:


> The 226 is more shootable than the 229 (I've shot both in steel shoots just because I could) but the 226 magazines fit the 229 and you could carry them if you wish to spray and pray during a gunfight with the 229.


I don't think I've ever heard of a post-gunfight debrief (non-military fight) where anyone said they thought they'd brought too much ammo to the fight. You do hear the opposite comment fairly regularly, though.

Aren't the current production magazine capacities of the .40 caliber 229 and 226 the same (12 rounds)? Not much "extra" in a 226 mag to spray, if my quick search results are correct. :mrgreen:


----------



## hrk (Oct 25, 2011)

Good reading on the selection of the DAK sigs 226/229 by agencies

Department Of Homeland Security Chooses SIG's DAK


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

DJ Niner said:


> I don't think I've ever heard of a post-gunfight debrief (non-military fight) where anyone said they thought they'd brought too much ammo to the fight. You do hear the opposite comment fairly regularly, though.
> 
> Aren't the current production magazine capacities of the .40 caliber 229 and 226 the same (12 rounds)? Not much "extra" in a 226 mag to spray, if my quick search results are correct. :mrgreen:


Can you say "Mec gar". They hold 15.


----------

